# Booth's Algorithm



## frogonfloor (Jul 13, 2008)

can any one solve this with steps -13 X -20 with Booth's Algo.
thanks in advace.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

Dude, its very easy. Just google it and take 5 digits for each number to avoid confusion.


----------

